# Nightmare Before Christmas-esque Font List



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I created this thread to list Nightmare Before Christmas fonts and Burton-esque fonts...

Here's are two Burton-esque fonts. I used "The Gingerbread House" font for my storybook displayed on my groom's cake table...

*Font: The Gingerbread House
*









*Font: Nightmare Before Christmas
*









*"The Gingerbread House" application:*
_*Note: I had to improvise and creat my own punctuation since this font did not have any._


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I like both fonts (wow, what a surprise), the second one was originally called Columbian, but because that name is/was so common for fonts it's become known more commonly as Goodfellow or if you want a cleaner version P22Victorian Swash. It's a commercial/pay font so don't be shocked, but both the free version (Goodfellow) and the pay version (P22Victorian Swash) have the full lower case (smaller letters/miniscules) for better readability.
Nice work on the book, good choices and you kept an appropriate look for the finished piece.


----------



## NickWaka7 (Aug 10, 2013)

Love the fonts! I should... its my favorite movie!!! Where can i get my hands on that gingerbread font?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You can find it and many others at DaFont.com
Here's a link for the Gingerbread font; http://www.dafont.com/search.php?q=gingerbread


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Thanks FG. I would have done a better job if I wasn't pressed for time with other wedding related materials. Let it be known that the groom's table is its own entity and has nothing to do with the main theme of the wedding.


----------



## RFrendt (Oct 18, 2014)

Appreciate the info!


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks for the fonts! I can think of a bunch of uses for those. And nice work on the book.


----------



## Typhenstein (Jan 30, 2015)

very cool fonts! might have to use them on a poster sometime.


----------

